# Remington 870-SOLD



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Selling my Remington 870 express 12 gauge pump. It has a mossy oak grass blades gun skin on it and comes with 150 Winchester universal shells and 25 AA trackers. I also have 25 super pheasant loads as well. Looking for 275. Call or text 801-866-9597


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

No one needs a shotgun?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am surprised that is not already gone. it wont take long.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are my two cents: 
Based on what I've seen in recent months you are a little high for the market. I've been casually looking for another 870 for a bit and have yet to see one sell for more than $225. Add in the value of the shells and I see $250-275.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm just posting what I feel it's worth. It's just on a whim I decided to put it up for sale. I'm not willing to just give it away.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a co-worker looking for a 870... I'll pass this on to him monday. I really recommended him get a 20GA as hes really slight of frame, but he might jump on this.


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That's fine, it's your prerogative. But, if it doesn't sell then maybe, just maybe, your pricing attempt (in order to not give it away) is too high.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Some of those Remington 870's that came out of Wal-mart were also not of the quality that I would expect of an 870... I would do a little search on the gun ID to be sure it is not one of those 870's. I went with a Mossberg 500 A and I am pretty happy with all of the crazy shinanigans you do with a shotgun. It never ceases to amaze me how powerful pointing and shooting can be.... Now if that deal was sweetened with the equivalent in steel shot I bet the gun would have been sold after 15 views.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I bought it from sportsman's warehouse this last spring. Of it doesn't sell I'm not worried about it. Can never have to many shotguns. Thanks for the info though. I didn't mean for my post to come off as arrogant.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bass2muskie said:


> I bought it from sportsman's warehouse this last spring. Of it doesn't sell I'm not worried about it. Can never have to many shotguns. Thanks for the info though. I didn't mean for my post to come off as arrogant.


Not arrogant at all,you want to sell your shotgun,some people just like to voice their opinions,if they dont want to buy maybe they should just stay quiet-O,-


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Or maybe we are interested, but thought we'd answer the question he posed in his second post of the thread....


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> Some of those Remington 870's that came out of Wal-mart were also not of the quality that I would expect of an 870... I would do a little search on the gun ID to be sure it is not one of those 870's. I went with a Mossberg 500 A and I am pretty happy with all of the crazy shinanigans you do with a shotgun. It never ceases to amaze me how powerful pointing and shooting can be.... Now if that deal was sweetened with the equivalent in steel shot I bet the gun would have been sold after 15 views.


I do think I have a few boxes of steel shot that I could probably throw in but they are 3 1/2 inch and the gun isn't the super magnum so I never thought to throw those in.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Price drop to 275. I have a new project in mind and want to get started on it.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay so if it sells today before noon I will take 225 for it. If not I'm going to go back up to the 275. That's a killer deal.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bass2muskie said:


> Okay so if it sells today before noon I will take 225 for it. If not I'm going to go back up to the 275. That's a killer deal.


Lemme float to my coworker again. He's been bugging the heck out of me to find him a shotgun, I told him about this and he waffled on it. Wish he'd stop wasting my time.

As I said he's a small framed person and worried that a 12GA might kick too much. I told him he doesn't have to shoot 3" mags out of it.

-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Lemme float to my coworker again. He's been bugging the heck out of me to find him a shotgun, I told him about this and he waffled on it. Wish he'd stop wasting my time.
> 
> As I said he's a small framed person and worried that a 12GA might kick too much. I told him he doesn't have to shoot 3" mags out of it.
> 
> -DallanC


I'd think that if he was waffling before he'd jump on it now. 225 is a steal! If I were in state, I'd buy this right now!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

willfish4food said:


> I'd think that if he was waffling before he'd jump on it now. 225 is a steal! If I were in state, I'd buy this right now!


You would have thought someone would have jumped on that.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

utahgolf said:


> I think you can blame remington for why your gun hasn't sold.


Lol its been good to me so far. I think I will just keep it around at this point. Put it back in the safe.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I really wanted to snag this today, but the wife vetoed it since I'm caribou hunting next year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> glad you got a good one. My buddy uses his as a backup canoe paddle.


LOL what a joke! Not my first or second choice, but to say they are junk makes me question your credibility on the subject. A lot of places make a good product, but the 870 is the standard. I have a buddy who thrashes everything, dropped his in the swamp twice and it still worked. Kind of not cool to knock a product in a thread there the fellar is trying to sell it IMHO. I am sure that you wouldn't appreciate that happening in your own thread. And I own two of them as my back up and for my son, never had an issue and I like the feel better than the Nova.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> I really wanted to snag this today, but the wife vetoed it since I'm caribou hunting next year.


Tell her that's a year away.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> LOL what a joke! Not my first or second choice, but to say they are junk makes me question your credibility on the subject. A lot of places make a good product, but the 870 is the standard. I have a buddy who thrashes everything, dropped his in the swamp twice and it still worked. Kind of not cool to knock a product in a thread there the fellar is trying to sell it IMHO. I am sure that you wouldn't appreciate that happening in your own thread. And I own two of them as my back up and for my son, never had an issue and I like the feel better than the Nova.


the new 870 express is the standard? if that is the standard than you're right, I have no cred. but I shouldn't haven't chimed in, that is my bad. I will delete earlier posts. It sounds like he got a solid one though and I'm sure he'll find a buyer.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

utahgolf said:


> edited...
> 
> the new 870 express is the standard? if that is the standard than you're right, I have no cred. but I shouldn't haven't chimed in, that is my bad. I will delete earlier posts. It sounds like he got a solid one though and I'm sure he'll find a buyer.


Not a big deal. I know Remington has had there problems just like every other gun maker. I haven't had an issue and it's been a good gun for me. Just going a different direction now so I thought I would try and sell it. If it doesn't sell its no big deal either.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I own two of them as my back up and for my son, never had an issue and *I like the feel better than the Nova.*


If found this to be true for me as well. When I was looking to get my first shotgun, I did a lot of online research before hand and was dead set on the Nova. Went to the store and shouldered a bunch of guns and the Nova never felt good to me. The 870 on the other hand felt so natural it was like it was part of me.

Also, the new 870 express might not be as "nice" as the older models, but I'm not sure the function has diminished that much; it's still a solid gun. And for the price, unless you get a lemon, it's hard to beat it for value.

Like I said, if I was in state I would have jumped on this!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I went duck hunting for the first time in years,and the 2 guys and me all had the older 870 express mags,-8/-I was tempted to buy this one cause I like the gun and it was a great deal.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Honestly, I prefer the 870 to any other shotgun I've tried. There is just something about it that feels right, and in my experience they are super dependable. Bass, I'll send this to a buddy of mine and see if he's interested


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

well I'm glad the rest of you drug your feet on this. thanks for meeting me today @bass2muskie . gonna use it to paddle my boat out tomorrow and then kill ducks with it. love an 870


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I love an 870 as well, anyone have an old wingmaster they're looking to sell? 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jmgardner said:


> well I'm glad the rest of you drug your feet on this. thanks for meeting me today @bass2muskie . gonna use it to paddle my boat out tomorrow and then kill ducks with it. love an 870


You just literally made me LOL!!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i do what i can


----------



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm new to hunting and interested in this. Won't have the money until after the holidays maybe. I'll check back then. Thanks


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Corey_Shoemaker said:


> I'm new to hunting and interested in this. Won't have the money until after the holidays maybe. I'll check back then. Thanks


I believe its been sold.


----------



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------

